# Oklahoma City - VHF or UHF After Transition



## Waimea (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi,

I think I know the answer but before I act i thought I'd better get confirmation. Do Oklahoma City stations now broadcast their didgital signals exclusively in VHF? I have a nice attic-mounted UHF antenna and an LNA (I am in the country, many miles from the broadcast towers) that has worked fine for a coupe of years, with the exception of Channel 5, which broadcast it's Digital sig in VHF. Now, after the transition, and a rescan, I still get channel 4 dig, but it is shown as 4.1, and I have no idea if that is UHF or VHF, but I do not get Chan 5. 9. or 13 at all. I presume that I must replace the UHF antenna with VHF? Any help appreciated.

man I can tell I am getting old: stuff like this drives me nuts, I just want to get it working once and then forget about it... Hopefully crap won't be changing around much in future, or liable to be the next guy to put a bullet in his TV 

Added; Based on Antenna Fool it does indeed look like 5, 9, and 13 are all currently VHF. I will dig deeper to see what they will be in June, which is what, post-post FINAL transition? heh


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Waimea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I know the answer but before I act i thought I'd better get confirmation. Do Oklahoma City stations now broadcast their didgital signals exclusively in VHF? I have a nice attic-mounted UHF antenna and an LNA (I am in the country, many miles from the broadcast towers) that has worked fine for a coupe of years, with the exception of Channel 5, which broadcast it's Digital sig in VHF. Now, after the transition, and a rescan, I still get channel 4 dig, but it is shown as 4.1, and I have no idea if that is UHF or VHF, but I do not get Chan 5. 9. or 13 at all. I presume that I must replace the UHF antenna with VHF? Any help appreciated.
> 
> man I can tell I am getting old: stuff like this drives me nuts, I just want to get it working once and then forget about it... Hopefully crap won't be changing around much in future, or liable to be the next guy to put a bullet in his TV


According to www.tvfool.com it looks as though you still have UHF and VHF. For VHF it lists KETA (PBS), KWTV (CBS) & KOCO (ABC). All the rest are listed as UHF. Hope this helps. Get an antenna that gets both. If its just in the attic then you have alot of choices to go with. Get at least a medium directional and you should be fine. I perfer Channel Master but alot like Winegard. To each their own. GL with it.


----------



## Waimea (Mar 9, 2007)

TY josh for your help. Actually TV Fool says a set top ntenna shouild be ok: I am going to buy one and try it out before replacing attic antenna: I tried to get a set-top working back before i bought the attic mount but it wouldnt cut it. Maybe now things have changed with signal level? Would definitely be cheaper and easier, so I will give it a shot.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Waimea said:


> TY josh for your help. Actually TV Fool says a set top ntenna shouild be ok: I am going to buy one and try it out before replacing attic antenna: I tried to get a set-top working back before i bought the attic mount but it wouldnt cut it. Maybe now things have changed with signal level? Would definitely be cheaper and easier, so I will give it a shot.


Not really. You could get an antenna for about $50 and that would ensure you of your signal. I would want stronger then a set top. Good luck with it. Let us know how it goes.


----------

